# Cobb county



## mastr001 (Aug 26, 2012)

How is the food looking in cobb?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 17, 2012)

Anyone had any luck yet in cobb? I have seen several does and few small bucks so far.


----------



## Hunter922 (Sep 17, 2012)

Small to medium bucks and very few does. So far the bucks lead 10 to 2 .  Strange start to the season for sure. Lots of acorns falling and quite a few chances but We are trying to wait on some of our bigger deer.


----------



## mastr001 (Sep 22, 2012)

Haven't seen much in the mornings. Also have some large white oaks that produced last year that look to be empty this year.  What's the acorns looking lime in your area?


----------



## pthurman (Sep 25, 2012)

*New to Cobb and looking for hunt spot*

Hey Fellas, 
I just moved from AZ to Cobb and am looking for a spot to bow hunt.  Everybody tells me to find someone with a big plot of land and ask, but fact is, I don't know anybody around here.

I'd sure be grateful if any of you locals could point me in the right direction.  I'm a responsible meat hunter and am happy to take doe's because they taste just ask good.


----------



## jasonyoung (Oct 8, 2012)

How do you find a spot in Cobb?  I would be interested to find out!


----------



## Huntatrophy (Oct 25, 2012)

hey guys, im hunting in cobb and it seems like early season i had great buck movement, i was seeing a constant 7 bucks a morning and three does, now im getting a lot of scrapes and rubs but the deer dont seem to be there, anybodies deer turned nocturnal?


----------



## bucktail (Oct 26, 2012)

Not hunting, but saw a big 9 get hit on macland on Monday (maybe tuesday) at 8:45 a.m. it was all puffed up and rutting!


----------



## Huntatrophy (Oct 30, 2012)

i dont know about you guys but i have twelve scrapes in a 2 acre area and a good bit of rubs and doe droppings all over i just came back to my spot and theres a few more scrapes and sign of fighting, is anyone else's pattern crazy right now? cause all my bucks have gone ghost on me


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Nov 1, 2012)

The last 2 weeks were slow but last week scrapes were showing up on all my cobb spots three shooter bucks the last 2 days .


----------



## shunt (Nov 2, 2012)

Rattled in 3 bucks last weekend in Cobb...should be a little better this week..they seem to be a little more active.


----------



## RoyJosh (Nov 2, 2012)

Shunt, could you Message me.  I need some pointers on rattling.  I live in Marietta, I hunt in Fulton county.  I'm a fairly new hunter and I'm not sure on exactly how to rattle.  Like how hard or loud to do it.


----------



## superman1275 (Nov 6, 2012)

cut the horns off this buck hit near sixes rd. on 575 this morning


----------



## Huntatrophy (Nov 9, 2012)

great feedback guys! my dad and i just took our first bucks this week, my dormant scrapes are picking up and all my bucks are put into the tending phase right now. hope this week lands a monster post picks of brutes


----------



## shunt (Nov 19, 2012)

*Cobb Co. 8pt*

He's not huge...but he ends two year drought.  Rattled him in Saturday morning at 7:30am. He spooked or jumped the string and jumped as I shot...hit him in the back legs.  He bedded down near my son in his stand.  My son came up with a plan that worked to perfection!  I hit him with a double lung shot at 25 yards as he was heading for an exit.  He piled up 50 yards later.  I was relieved to get a second shot.  Broken G2 means he's been fighting.


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 2, 2012)

Little slow over the last week or so in Cobb.. Anyone else??
Still have a couple of big deer showing up on camera but only after dark.. Second Estrus cycle will hopefully help them change there habits..


----------



## BooneDavis (Dec 3, 2012)

Cherokee county they are chasing in middle of day!


----------

